# The Kids Aren't Alright



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

I think the Universal Monsters should get some DNA tests done.


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

There were having affairs w/ Barbie dolls!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Sometimes I Can Tell..*

"Sometimes I can tell who someone is by just looking at their face."- D. Pitts (Neighbor)

"If you don't leave me alone, I'm going to take a solid gold Volkswagen, fill it full of lead, and hit you over the head with it!"--spoken in the high school locker room by a Jr. student.

Such students in my school made me look smarter!


----------

